# Dedicated Minds Service Migration



## Pmadd (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got this from Dedicated Minds (@Reece's company)



> Hello,
> 
> 
> We’re extremely sorry for the short notice but we will be moving our current NYC Budget VPS services within 24 hours of this email. Please hear us out before you think this is for the worst it has been a hard decision for me and Tyler to make.
> ...


I don't really know how I feel about this, but it is sure to be interesting to say the least...


----------



## Jack (Oct 10, 2013)

Basically the needed to decrease the costs of operating.


----------



## Pmadd (Oct 10, 2013)

Jack said:


> Basically the needed to decrease the costs of operating.


That's what I'm thinking, but should they have not planned accordingly and increased prices or gone with another provider/location in the beginning?


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,

Appears it got posted here before I could!

The costs of operation wasn't the main reason for this migration, we've had a few hiccups with Ubiquity over the past coulple of weeks, delayed support and not receiving IP space when required to name some of them and they're not helpful on the billing side of things either when they like to charge full whack on everything compared to previous agreements.

We've piled well over $1400USD into them over the past months, money isn't the problem. The biggest problem is them not being able to accommodate my companies needs as a VPS provider..

New Jersey is giving us ample room to continue our VPS services there, we have a very friendly team at [email protected] helping us (Cheers guys!) We have saved a few bucks with the move indeed, well not a lot at this moment it's costing us to continue services  in both locations but it definitely gives us the space we need to continue services on a much better scale than previously.

Everyone can expect us rolling out our own hardware within the next couple of months, which is something we couldn't do in NYC while being affordable or finding the room to be able to do so.

Reece


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 10, 2013)

@Reece Two thing  that caught my attention:

#1. didn't you use this forum and LE* to vet your location choice and the main reason people bought your services was because of the location you chose?  I understand it might not be the most economical choice at this point, but you are deserving of some criticism on this as that was the main attraction point for your product.  Moving people to New Jersey is NOT NYC in any fashion, so I imagine you will anger a good portion of your customers who chose you based on location, even if this move has some upsides.  Also, this destroys the rarity of your product as a lot of people use services in New Jersey already.

#2. Along with that we haven’t had an exceptionally great experience with them so far and to top it off they’re network was repeatedly put on blacklists which is not something we don’t want to be a part of.

 You need to proofread your notice better as this sentences is a double negative which causes that sentence to mean "we do want to be part of ".

Cheers!


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 10, 2013)

#1. didn't you use this forum and LE* to vet your location choice and the main reason people bought your services was because of the location you chose?  I understand it might not be the most economical choice at this point, but you are deserving of some criticism on this as that was the main attraction point for your product.  Moving people to New Jersey is NOT NYC in any fashion, so I imagine you will anger a good portion of your customers who chose you based on location, even if this move has some upsides.  Also, this destroys the rarity of your product as a lot of people use services in New Jersey already.

We certainly understand your concern as said previously it was a hard decision to go ahead with migration, we have been trying to locate a suitable solution within the area. We did locate some other providers but they couldn't meet our requirements nor would I say it would of been a secure option moving to them. NYC is very much over populated due to the financial side of things. Sure I love the place, the name it was part of our marketing but sadly our provider does not fit our needs neither was there a suitable solution. We've done our best to accommodate our clients requirements, it's not so much of a long distance compared to other options we could of taken, our focus was East coast which Clifton, NJ was the closest possible location which suited our needs and also provided near the same network we had in NYC. If anything we have had a major upgrade on that part more of a bandwidth blend and much more of a cleaner network. 

Our main focus isn't just the LEB market with that neither is NYC the major attraction for all of our customers.. I understand there will be customers angry with this decision, they're more than welcome  to tackle that issue with us. We're providing each customer an additional 5 day of service and 15% OFF the next months service to accommodate the migration downtime.

Yes I'm aware the notice should of been proof-read properly, I have been up for best part of 24 hours now, so it isn't as upto scratch as it should be but anybody is welcome to contact us. for further information.

A said previously we'll have extra hands on deck to provide support during the migration and to help our customers get back online.

Reece


----------



## RyanD (Oct 10, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> @Reece Two thing  that caught my attention:
> 
> #1. didn't you use this forum and LE* to vet your location choice and the main reason people bought your services was because of the location you chose?  I understand it might not be the most economical choice at this point, but you are deserving of some criticism on this as that was the main attraction point for your product.  Moving people to New Jersey is NOT NYC in any fashion, so I imagine you will anger a good portion of your customers who chose you based on location, even if this move has some upsides.  Also, this destroys the rarity of your product as a lot of people use services in New Jersey already.
> 
> ...


Just to make a small notation, from a network standpoint our location in Clifton and soon also Weehawken may as well be NYC. You are within 15 miles (driving, not straight line) of NYC proper. From a network standpoint you are < 0.5ms from NYC. You get the savings of cheaper power, cheaper taxes (thus lower equipment costs) and cheaper labor which presents an overall cost savings without any difference from a remote client perspective.

The big upside is we're outside of the flood zones that should another Sandy type even occur, we won't be down like XO, Internap, etc when it floods. We're way "above ground" outside of that area


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 10, 2013)

Internap is moving out of nyc to nj.


Distance or not nyc is nyc just like bmw. It's not Toyota even if it has the same specs.


----------



## RyanD (Oct 10, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Internap is moving out of nyc to nj.
> 
> 
> Distance or not nyc is nyc just like bmw. It's not Toyota even if it has the same specs.


As an owner of a BMW and a Toyota... point made 

It's got a marketing value to "NYC" but from a practical network standpoint, it's no different. Light moves pretty darn quick (unlike my Toyota Prius)


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 10, 2013)

RyanD said:


> As an owner of a BMW and a Toyota... point made
> 
> 
> It's got a marketing value to "NYC" but from a practical network standpoint, it's no different. Light moves pretty darn quick (unlike my Toyota Prius)


Sadly those that mind the finances buy into gimmick not reality. I am referring to the cfo.


----------



## peterw (Oct 11, 2013)

What is the bitching about? A move of about 0.5 ms?

It is not like they are moving to LA.


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 11, 2013)

> Hello,
> 
> We have decided to move the Migration to the 13th October 2013. The migration processes will start from 8AM GMT on Sunday.
> 
> ...



Further updates have been provided,


 @PeterW

We took this into consideration, instead of moving the server to any other location we have been hunting high and low the best alternative which was New Jersey.

Sadly we could not help the IP changes, we will be forwarding all customers IP's to  the new ones in place for them.


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 11, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Just to make a small notation, from a network standpoint our location in Clifton and soon also Weehawken may as well be NYC. You are within 15 miles (driving, not straight line) of NYC proper. From a network standpoint you are < 0.5ms from NYC. You get the savings of cheaper power, cheaper taxes (thus lower equipment costs) and cheaper labor which presents an overall cost savings without any difference from a remote client perspective.
> 
> The big upside is we're outside of the flood zones that should another Sandy type even occur, we won't be down like XO, Internap, etc when it floods. We're way "above ground" outside of that area


Thanks for providing some input Ryan! I can say the network is proving to be very nice.


----------



## RyanD (Oct 11, 2013)

Reece said:


> Thanks for providing some input Ryan! I can say the network is proving to be very nice.



Welcome aboard


----------



## perennate (Oct 12, 2013)

Server is down without any new IP address, great.


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

*Just a little update -- We're done!*

Services have been migrated smoothly. We had about 3 VM's which stopped during a backup we made last night so they was down for sometime while that was taking place.. I believe 1 of them was transferred out a little early due to this.

Other than that the server is performing fine and were now in New Jersey! 

[SIZE=12.727272033691406px]If anybody has any questions, needs support or if we've missed your resource upgrade then please contact us [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12.727272033691406px]Thank you for your continued support.[/SIZE]


----------

